# Warhammer Rerolls: Die Rektrutierung geht weiter.



## Reo_MC (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Order-Freunde!

Vor einigen Tagen hat unser hoch geschätzter User RoA Legende mit seinem Thread(Link), bei dem man, wenn man 20 Leute zusammentrommelt, und eine Gilde auf der Ordnungs-Seite auf dem Server Middenland auf 40 levelt, 2000 Gold gewinnen kann.
Ich habe die Herausforderung angenommen, und habe schon einige Leute gefunden, die mitmachen werden.
Natürlich nicht zwanzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Deswegen brauchen wir weitere Leute, die mit uns die Gilde eröffnen wollen! Mit anderen Worten, we want YOU for Middenland Reroll!
Alle die Zeit und Lust haben, mögen sich bitte per PM bzw. Post in diesem Thread bei mir melden.
Der Gildenleiter wird painschkes.
Und alle mit denen ich schon rumgekritzelt haben, melden sich bitte in diesem Thread noch einmal.

Onlinezeiten wären mindestens 6 - 7 Stunden/Woche, WANN ihr online seit überlassen wir euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauchen bis 20 noch ein paar, aber es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Rollenverteilung folgendermaßen:


painschkes : Runenpriester. 
Reo_MC : Feuerzauberer.
mazze3333 : ? 
Thazdingo : Hexenjäger 
Grgur : Eisenbrecher 
pirmin93 : Erzmagier. 
Serveratius : Weißer Löwe 
Kaithin : Schwertmeister 
Thelani : Auf jeden Fall ein Tank.
Mawric : Schattenkrieger.
Gookitz : KotBS
Fallstead : ?
Skyhunter aus Tirion : ?

Dazu kommen noch einige, die sich noch nicht sicher sind/von denen ich noch kein Feedback bekommen habe.

Ich werde hier noch einen Thread eröffnen, in dem ihr unsere Erfolge einsehen könnt.

MfG Reo_MC


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Meldet euch bei ihm oder mir per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schreibt bitte folgendes mit hinein : 


1.Onlinezeiten.
2.Euer (Geistiges) Alter.
3.Welche Klasse ihr euch ausgesucht habt.

--------------

Teamspeak ist jetzt auch vorhanden , alle die mitmachen wollen / eingetragen sind am SAMSTAG den 20.12 um etwa 17Uhr hier rauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TEAMSPEAK : *195.4.16.231:8792*

--------------

So siehts zur Zeit aus :

painschkes : Runenpriester. *<- 100%ig dabei!     <- Bereits gestartet!*
Reo_MC : Feuerzauberer *<- 100%ig dabei!     <- Bereits gestartet!*
Kaithin : Schwertmeister *<-100%ig dabei!      <- Bereits gestartet!*
Thazdingo : Hexenjäger *<- 100%ig dabei!     <- Bereits gestartet! *
pirmin93 : Sigmapriester *<-100%ig dabei!    <- Bereits gestartet!*
mazze3333 : Machinist *<- 100%ig dabei!     <-Bereits gestartet!*
The Suffer : Runenpriester *100%ig dabei!*
Grgur : Eisenbrecher *<-100%ig dabei!*
Serveratius : Weißer Löwe *<-100%ig dabei!*
Thelani : Ritter des Sonnenordens *<-100%ig dabei!*
Metalkeks : Schattenkriegerin *<- 100%ig dabei!*
Mawric : Schattenkrieger.
Gookitz : KotBS
Fallstead : ?
Skyhunter aus Tirion : ?_


----------



## mazze3333 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich mal gemeldet :=


----------



## RoA Legende (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

freut mich das sich doch was bewegt.

bitte schickt mir euren gildenübersicht wenn ihr 20 leute oder mehr seit dann nehm ich euch offiziell als bewerber an.
würde gerne an euch auszahlen und aktive mitspieler auf seiten der order fraktion bekommen.

mfg


legende


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Machen wir! 

Dauert sicher noch einige Tage bis wir uns voll organisiert haben , aber dann melde ich mich per PM bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Pente (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
freut mich, dass Ihr die Reihen der Ordnung auf Middenland verstärken wollt. Nichts desto trotz bitte ich Euch Gildenvorstellung sowie Spieler-Such Threads im dafür vorgesehenen Gildenbereich zu posten. Ich werde dieses Thema ebenfalls verschieben.


----------



## Reo_MC (15. Dezember 2008)

Das findet doch kein Schwein mehr =(


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , so ist es - aber so ist es bei Buffed halt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Push - Leute werden immernoch gesucht!_


----------



## RoA Legende (15. Dezember 2008)

den thread in gildensuche/spielersuche zu verschieben versteht wohl wirklich keiner...


es geht um hilfe um einen realm vor dem totalen umkippen zu bewahren nicht um xy playersuche.

warum man in solchen threads nicht das nötige fingerspitzengefühl hat, verstehe ich nicht.

hier wird der thread nun von kaum mehr leuten gelesen werden.

threads wie diese sind meiner meinung klar allgemeiner natur. 

aber evtl wird dies erst bemerkt wenn man dann auf buffed die news lesen kann servermerges oder  abozahlen in den keller gesunken... grund fehlende balance zwischen den reichen...

dann dürfen diese threads evtl auch im allgemeinen stehen. wer nicht erkennt das die langsam elementare dinge sind um das spiel zu retten den ist nicht zu helfen.


mfg

legende


----------



## WarNuts (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin kurz davor, einen ReRoll zu machen. Und mit mir 2 weitere Leute.
Wir sind momentan in einer Gilde, die nicht sehr viele aktive Member hat. Ein Gildenwechsel würde zwar gehen,
aber ändert leider auch nichts am aktuellen RvR-Geschehen.

Besteht eurerseits Interesse? Würden wir Unterstützung bekommen?

MfG

PS:Geistiges Alter liegt zwischen 12-16.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Das heisst ihr wohlt unserer Gruppe/Gilde betreten und neu Anfangen , mit komplett neuen Charakteren , so wie wir´s vorhaben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thazdingo (15. Dezember 2008)

Jo ich bin auch dabei , Habe mich auch schon bei Reo_MC gemeldet bräuchte nurnoch ein Namen bei wem man sich melden kann , ingame.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Fangen am 20.12 an - Uhrzeit / Namen / "Aufstellung der Gruppe" kommt dann noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Piekza (15. Dezember 2008)

find ich genial von euch, das wird sicher ne tolle gilde mit motivierten spielern...

beisse grad in meine tastatur, das meine (auch geniale) gilde in middenland leider auf der destroy seite ist.. bin grad zwangsoff (rl, usw ;D) aber denke bis 20.12 bin ich wieder on und werd mal kräftigst werbung machen, ob wir nicht doch rerollen auf der orderseite...

"leider" haben wir eine sehr kleine aber doch sehr feine gilde, wo die meisten mitglieder von nem toten server auf middenland gewechselt sind und ich hab die vermutung, dass die nicht nochmal neu anfangen wollen... zu schade.... naja, die hoffnung stirb ja bekanntlich zu letzt...

good luck und vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch später als freund, nicht als feind ;D

go for it^^^^^

h.a.n.d Piekza


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Klar , falls sich bei dir/euch was ergeben sollte , einfach den Thread nutzen / PM schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich ja schon gemeldet, hoffe kann meine Schattenkriegerin weiter spielen :/


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Welches level ist sie? Wollen halt (mindestens) ne volle 6er Gruppe hinkriegen , damit die PQ´s / Szenarios schön "flutschen"._


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Rang 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frisch am Samstag erstellt...Schreib mich doch einfach Ingame mal an: Ancra


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Fangen am 20.12 an , melde mich / melden uns dann bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Mhm, wenn das so ist, fang ich dann auch neu an..In der Zwischenzeit kann ich mir mal andere Karrieren anschauen, damit ich sicher bin, was ich spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Was würdet ihr den bei derzeitiger Planung brauchen? En Schattenrieger/Maschinist/Eisenbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thazdingo (15. Dezember 2008)

Würde auch gerne wissen was noch so gebraucht wird .


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Sry , war grad in CSS nen bissl Surfen :/

----

painschkes : Runenpriester. *<- 100%ig dabei!*
Reo_MC : Maschinist. *<- 100%ig dabei!*
mazze3333 : *? <- 100%ig dabei!*
Thazdingo : Hexenjäger *<- 100%ig dabei! *
Grgur : Eisenbrecher *<-100%ig dabei!*
pirmin93 : Erzmagier. *<-100%ig dabei!*
Serveratius : Weißer Löwe *<-100%ig dabei!*
Thelani : Auf jeden Fall ein Tank.
Mawric : Schattenkrieger.
Gookitz : KotBS
Fallstead : ?
Skyhunter aus Tirion : ?

---

So siehts bis jetzt aus , mal schauen ob die anderen wirklich mitmachen.. Rea und ich sind 100%ig dabei , mit den anderen hat Reo geschrieben , deshalb hab ich da zZ. keine Auskunft drüber :/_


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch 100%ig dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss mal sehen, hoffe das mein Headset bis zum 20. vom Esl-Shop wieder da ist -.-


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Mein funktioniert auch nicht , werd mal schaun ob´s bis dahin läuft :/

Hab den Post davor mal Editiert._


----------



## Thazdingo (15. Dezember 2008)

So , habe mich fast entschieden , ich tendiere zum Hexenjäger teste aber grade auch den Runenpriester . 

Habt ihr schon Genug gold für gilde, hätte noch ein lvl 11 der was spenden könnte .

Und wie siehts mit dem namen aus ;-D ?


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2008)

xD
Naja bei mir wirds länger dauern, wenn es nicht mehr reparabel ist, habe ich gesagt möchte ich ein anderes Headset und dieses ist zurzeit nicht lieferbar.. >_<


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Wollen erstmal schauen wieviele wir nun werden , ne 6er Gruppe wäre fürn Anfang ziemlich praktisch.. 4 wären wir ja schomal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollen irgendwas mit Re(roll) oder so nehmen , damit man uns "erkennt".

Hexenjäger wäre gut , da ich nen Runenpriester bin (werde).. kannst gerne auch einen nehmen , aber falls doch mal ne Inztanz ansteht und was droppt etc.. :/

Btw , bist du auch 100%ig dabei? 

---

Egal , mazze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön 100ig entschieden für ne Klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thazdingo (15. Dezember 2008)

So 100% dabei , Hexenjäger ! 

Wie wärs Mit Renaissance Middenland, als gildenname


----------



## Thazdingo (15. Dezember 2008)

habe grade noch ne spieler gefunden 

Name : Serveratius
Alter : 20
Klasse: Tendiert zum Heiler .

Er sagt er wird am Samstag um 17:00 da sein .


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Gut , perferkt wenn er dann nen Erzmagier nehmen würde - ich hab dich mal oben eingetragen!_


----------



## Thazdingo (15. Dezember 2008)

Wäre es net schonmal sinnvoll , einige Chars zu erstellen und sie vor dem Gildenersteller zu stellen ? so schonmal 6 Stück so das das inviten sofort los geht ab 17 Uhr. ?

Stelle mich auch mit meinem Knight ins erste Krieglager und Verteil das Gold für diejenigen die nach Altstadt fliegen wollen .

Und noch eine Frage ? Müssen alle lvl 1 sein am anfang , oder dürfen ruhig auch welche 6-9 sein ? Legend sagte ja keiner über 10 ??

Habe grade außerdem erfahren er macht sich lieber nen Runenpriester ^^.


----------



## Serveratius (15. Dezember 2008)

Thazdingo schrieb:


> habe grade noch ne spieler gefunden
> 
> Name : Serveratius
> Alter : 20
> ...




Der bin ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe bis vor nen paar wochen nen sigmar gespielt, der mir aber keinen spaß mehr macht weil der net genug healt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und deshalb wollte ich mal neu anfangen, und nu, naja was soll ich sagen, ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich tendiere aber "leider" auch mehr zum Runenpriester, weil da einfach am meisten kommt. Wenn noch was anderes gebraucht wird, ich bin für alles offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Edit: Wenn ihr dmg braucht nehme ich den Weißen Löwen der rockt auch...


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Werden wir sehen , ich schreib morgen mal mit Reo_MC und höre mal was wir nun alles haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## RoA Legende (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

kein Char über lvl 10 bei Gildengründung und schickt mir bitte einen Screenshot von der Gildenübersicht.



mfg


Legende


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Also Ich , Reo und mazze fangen mit Level 1 Char´s an.

Ne volle 6er Gruppe für die PQ´s / Szenarien ist natürlich toll , aber 4-5 reichen sicherlich auch..



@Legende - machen wir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thazdingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Fange auch mit nem lvl 1er an.

Nur nochmal wie oben angesprochen , sollten wir die Gilde nicht schonmal gründen (oder halt vor Gilden Ersteller positionieren) , wäre nachher doch ziemlich viel aufwand mit 6 leuten dan dahin rennen und dan alle inviten dan wieder ins Anfangs gebiet und so weiter (Wen wirs so wie beschriebn machen ist halt nur Einloggen , Gruppe eröffnen , Gilde Eröffnen und Invite) . Wobei ein Anfangsgebiet müssten wir auchnoch aussuchen.

Bin ganz klar für Nordland , ist halt am meisten los so wie ich sehe.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Ich würde sagen das Besprechen wir wenn alle "da sind".



Gruppenübersicht wurde editiert - haben einen Tank der 100%ig dabei ist!_


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

öh du hast bei mir vergessen 100%ig dabei^^
und ich fang auch neu an ._.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Gut , perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs editiert!

---

Dann wären wir schonmal ne 6er Gruppe mit 2 Heilern , nem Tank und DDlern - passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn mazze dann auch noch weiss was er nehmen will , dann editier ich das noch rein._


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich mal dumm fragen darf
ich hab bis jetzt noch nich rausgefunden wos sowas wie flugmeister gibt ._.
kann mir des wer sagen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Jeweils im ersten Kriegslager , da gibts die Typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

ah ok da ich bisher nich höher als level 9 war hab ich noch keines gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich wär mal direkt gg das zwergengebiet ._.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Jo , das ist wirklich nervig.. ^_^_


----------



## Irthak (16. Dezember 2008)

Der Hohe Rat heißt euch Herzlich Willkommen auf diesem Server, falls ihr fragen - nöte etc. habt könnt ihr mich gerne ingame anschreiben, zu finden bin ich unter dem gleichen nick wie hier.
Wir wünschen euch viel glück und spaß, bei eurer "Hilfe-für-Middenland"-Gilde.


Irthak


----------



## Serveratius (16. Dezember 2008)

Ähm,

wieso stehe ich noch nicht in der Liste? Bin auch zu 100% dabei!

Entweder mit Runenpriester oder Weißer Löwe, je nachdem was gebraucht wird.

MfG


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Danke @ Irthak! Sehr nett von dir/euch.


Und Servaratius - hab dich mal als Weißer Löwe eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich es hlat wüsste..Naja ich pauke grade ziemlich viel für Chemie und schau mir morgen noma kurz bissi was an, gibt so viele verlockende Klassen...^^
Und muss mir auch mal ansehen welche Gesichter es beim Imperium und Zwerg gibt..Und bei denen passt dann der Name Ancra auch wieder ned, werds moprgen entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Gut , dann wissen wir´s also morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

mal ne off topic frage^^
wie mach ich ne 2. leiste rein ._.
oder ne 3.^^


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ähm meinste bei deinen Buttons unten?


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Escape drücken und dann dadrauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Btw , kennt ihr alle das Video? Sowas hab ich mit euch auch mal vor ^_^

Video :  Klick mich! _


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

danke du bist n engel :-*
öhm in dem video gehts um pve ._.
nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieber ordentlich destros metzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw ordler heilen damit sie die destros metzeln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , bin ich wirklich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich weiss , finds MAL ganz angenehm.. ausserdem gibts da sicherlich auch schönes Equip , ausserdem.. sind die "Bosse" schön abgelegen , das man Suchen&Erforschen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

hehe
solang man sie nicht abfarmt und sofort weiss wo sie sind a la instanzenruns in wow ._.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Nene , RvR / Keepraids / Szenarios usw. stehen im Vordergrund - aber wie gesagt , mal so nen PvE "Boss" dazwichen , ist ganz angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Btw , mein(e) Runenpriester(in) wird weiblich <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thazdingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Wäre schon geil wen wir sowas später selbst machen würden ^^!


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

hab vorher meinen erzmagier erstellt 
is auch weiblich name erinner ich mich grad nich hehe
muss kurz schauen
&#8364;: sie heisst eroneas 
und ja es gibt rothaarige elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thazdingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Hexenjäger ist auch grad am Creatorn nurnoch name ^^


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Ich hab meiner ein junges Gesicht gegeben und dazu graue Haare o_o

Naja , gefärbt.. *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Joa , wird ja langsam was._


----------



## Serveratius (16. Dezember 2008)

hehe,

bin mal gespannt.

Meine Weiße Löwin steht vorm Gildenregistrator ;-) Es kann also losgehen...

Ja, auch ich spiele einen weiblichen Char. Männliche Elfen sind nämlich...naja...ihr wisst schon XD

MfG


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

am 20. fängts an bis dahin noch werben auf alten servern und so^^
achja mir is des gold eh wayne such nur leute zum zusammen leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thazdingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Mein name ist Mierred



Und ja ... ich habe jetzt fast 30 min nachgedacht über meinen Namen , und der Namensgenerator hat mir den ausgespuckt . ^^ Naja fand ich gut.


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2008)

Also jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zwischen Eisenbrecher und Maschinist wählen.. Mal sehen..

Normal steh ich total auf asiatische Namen aber bei nem Zwerg passt irgendwie kein 
..Mikako
..Sasumo
..Shetai.. :/

/edith:
Haben wir eigentlich schon en Tank in der Gruppe, die bisher steht?


----------



## Thazdingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Joa wollt auch erst Cathrru nehmen aber der klang mir zu asiatisch bei nem Nordländische / Westlichen Menschen ^^


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Ja mazze , Eisenbrecher ist schon vorhanden - schau mal auf Seite 2 , da ist die Übersicht._


----------



## Serveratius (16. Dezember 2008)

also meine weiße Löwin heißt

Liloi

damit ihr schonmal bescheid wisst ;-)


----------



## Thazdingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Gold für Gildenerstellung habe ich , Stehe auch gleich schon vor dem Gildenersteller , wüsste nur gern wo der ist . Kann mir das irgendwer mal kurz sagen ?


----------



## Serveratius (16. Dezember 2008)

Direkt vor der treppe zu Sigmars Hammer


----------



## Kaithin (16. Dezember 2008)

Name : Arakon
Alter : 25
Klasse: Schwertmeister (seit 7 Jahren Tankklasse^^)

also würde gerne dabei sein, wo muss man unterschreiben?^^

MFG Kaithin


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hab dich reineditiert! Super , noch ein Tank falls der andere mal weg ist! Perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## aiSca (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi und Willkommen auf Middenland ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr Hilfe oder so braucht könnt ihr mich gern unter Scarab ansenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Erfolg bei eurem Projekt !


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Danke , werden uns sicher melden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich wird es wenigstens etwas bringen.. 



/Bin jetzt erstmal Arbeiten , so gegen ~16.00Uhr wieder da.. schau dann hier vorbei und benatworte PM´s falls welche gekommen sind ^_^_


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

Kommen bestimmt noch en paar :O
Arbeiten..Schule ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melwana (17. Dezember 2008)

Find ich ja geil was ihr hier treibt Leute...

Falls ihr irgendwie Hilfe benötigt oder sonstiges meldet euch ingame bei Roxxo

Die Gilde Ordnungsschmiede steht euch zur Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin haut rein und viel Glück

Grüße Roxxo


----------



## Grgur (17. Dezember 2008)

na dann stell ich mich auch mal vor

Name: Grgur      
Klasse: Eisenbrecher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was den Namen betrifft - gibts bei interesse dann am samstag in TS eine erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grundsätzlich - hab mit war aufgehört - aber nach dem durchlesen von legende´s thread war ich doch recht angetan. finde die idee dahinter unterstützenswert und daher - kram ich mal meine rüssi raus, polier das schild und schärfe mal das schwert ...

daher:

lob an legende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lob and die beiden die das hier starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freu mich schon 

lg
Grgur

tante edith sagt:

was den namen betrifft ... "Hilfe-für-Middenland Gilde" fand ich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dh: ich würd irgendwas darum herum aufbauen oder mir überlegen.

als kleine anregung: die Auxiliartruppen des römischen reiches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

Grgur schrieb:


> na dann stell ich mich auch mal vor
> 
> Name: Grgur
> Klasse: Eisenbrecher
> ...




Hehe, auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt ~~
Und haben wir überhaupt schon en  TS?

/Edith: Mal ne kleine Frage: Kann man in WAR eigentlich auch zusätzliche/größere Taschen kaufen?

Ach hab au schonmal en Namen: Raidon


----------



## Serveratius (17. Dezember 2008)

Nein, du kannst keine Taschen kaufen.

Alle 10 lvl bekommst du eine Tasche dazu, hast also platz genug ;-P


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Dezember 2008)

Hat sich ja ganz schön was getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kommen mir atm erste Zweifel: schaffen wir 20 Leute?
Muss noch mal mit ROA palavern, das kriegen wir nicht hin.
Und ganze 20 ist auch nicht nötig finde ich.
Alle die Fragen haben, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben bitte in einen Sammelthrad.
20.12 17:00 steht jetzt als Anfangstermin fest.
Meine Klasse hat sich auch geändert: ich spiele jetzt einen Feuerzauberer.

MfG.


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hehe gz :/
Naja bis Samstag ist ja noch viel Zeit..
Und wie siehts aus mim ts? :/


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_So , bin wieder da - Teampspeak steht (soweit ich verstanden hab erstmal übers Wochende , kriege gleich (oder nachher?) nochmal ne PM mit dem Daten.

Reo´s Klasse hab ich Editiert , und ich denke so um die ~10 Leute reichen für den Anfang , Reo wird (wenns uns ne Weile gibt) auch einen Thread aufmachen , mit unseren "Erfolgen"..

---

Samstag - ~17.00Uhr ist ins Auge gefasst - wer da ist , joint dann um die Uhrzeit mit seinem Buffed Namen in´s TS damit wir sehen wer da ist , und wer nicht.
_


----------



## Serveratius (17. Dezember 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hat sich ja ganz schön was getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nun, auch wenns mit den 20 Leuten net Klappt und man nicht in die Wertung kommt, ich spiel auch so auf dem server weiter, Gold hin oder Her...


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich freu mich schon riesig auf samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch deshalb weil da ferien anfangen hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is richtig praktisch der termin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon riesig auf samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, me same 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur 17 Uhr versteh ich ned ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich schon
da werden alle zeit haben egal was fürn job (ok die meisten)^^
ausser lidl verkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Da freut sich aber wer auf die Ferien^_^

Naja , ich und einige andere müssen noch Arbeiten , soweit ich weiss - naja , werden wir ja sehen._


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

ne eigentlich hätt ich viel lieber schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , wer´s glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja.. wir machen das schon mit den Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hehe, wunderte mich nur wegen 17 Uhr..Ist ned richtig Nachmittag und ned richtig Abend *.*


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich wäre ja für 8 uhr morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


......nicht ich werd bis um 17:00 schlafen eher^^


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

mist test nich funktionier bitte diesen kommi löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , jetzt haben alle schon 17.00Uhr im Kopf , lassen wir es erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

jojo stört mich nicht werd bis fasnet eh nix mehr trinken also hab ich auch
ken grund irgendwohin zu iwem zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Hehe , naja - wird sich schon alles einpegeln , hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

hm hab grad mit meinem erzmagier gewalljumpt und weiss ncih ob ich den wirklich spiel
ich mag dieses schaden für bessere heilung nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielleicht nehm ich n runi den mocht ich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_._. Nichts anderes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit : *TEAMSPEAK* wurde auf Seite 1 reineditiert._


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

nur weil du auch einen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielleicht auch n sigi ich weiss noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Wäre gut , hätten wir viele verschiedene Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teamspeak wird übrigends von *Kaithin* "gesponsort"._


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

aha
ja mal sehen
hm bin grad mit mazze im ts aber es rührt sich nix ka ob er mich hört ._.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Muss mein Mirko auch noch ans laufen kriegen , ist erst neu - funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht :/ Mal schaun.. _


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hör dich..Sogar sehr laut, hab atm nur Boxen xD
Ne mein Mikro ist grade bei der Werkstatt und denke mal kommt erst in 2 Wochen wieder, wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten etc. :/


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Egal , wir können ja alle schreiben - Hauptsache alle (auch die die nicht Reden können) kommen dann um ~17.00Uhr ins TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

ah ok
hast du mich singen gehört ._.?


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

So halber..Und dein gepuste als 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

gepuste als?^^
boah hatte grad musik drin
is das hs meines bruders-.-
man ich wäre fast gestorben vor schlechter quali ^^


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

Maschinist oder Eisenbrecher, was eine Entscheidung.. :/ Don´t know..


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Maschi , denn Reo spielt keinen mehr - der wird BW.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kannst du die Destros schön "festwurzeln"..._


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hast mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt sind wir schon 2, welche kein mic haben im TS..ich schreib dir mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edith In welchem Gebiet werden wir anfagen zu spielen?


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

öhm reo sagt wir wären genug/zuviele heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sind doch nur 2 oder hab ich mich verlesen ._.


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Dezember 2008)

Zuviele Heiler gibts nicht.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Gut , mein Mikro funzt doch wieder / bzw mein altes.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TS steht auch , und jetzt muss es nurnoch Samstag werden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja , ich und du wären es - obwohl sich sicherlich noch einer finden lässt.. :X


Btw , wir sind 4 Leute im TS o_o_


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich kann nich rein is nich mein hs mein bruder spielt wow und macht grad naxx oder so der alte schweinehund^^ aber ich komm mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat wer icq ?


----------



## Gookitz (17. Dezember 2008)

^^ 

Ich hab meinen kotBS schon auf lvl 15 seit Montag ^^ ich werd aber wohl nen second reroll machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nen paar gold hab ich schon. Ich denke ich werde am Freitag auch wieder bei lvl 1 anfangen.

Soweit es mich betrifft bin ich 100% dabei.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Mit welcher Klasse? 

Ein paar von uns hocken grad im TS und in WAR.. wir machen grad nen paar PQ´s damit wir den Leuten die am Samstag einen Sprung vorraus sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. Ne , wollen einfach schonmal bissl loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Samstag ~17.00Uhr gehts richtig los._


----------



## Gookitz (17. Dezember 2008)

Tank kotBS, gibts mehrere Gründe warum ich den Spiel ^^

Den alten lösch ich und erlasse ihn wieder erstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist zwar blöd weil im Szenario min. 3 weitere kotBS rumrennen aber das ist mit anderen Klassen meist auch nicht anders. Immer die 5 Hexenjäger die in fast jedem SC dabei sind ^^ und dabei können meist nur 3 von denen ihre Klasse richtig spielen.

Also heut log ich mich nicht mehr ein, bin platt von der Arbeit und hab wenig geschlafen die letzten Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir geht es nicht ums Geld aber hat unser Sponsor mal verlauten lassen wie viel Feedback er bekommen hat? Weil so wie es aussieht sind wir bis Fr. keine 20 Leute und wenn kein andere Truppe gegen uns antritt sind seine Vorgaben irgendwie sinnlos, weil er uns keine Zeit gesetzt hat wann wir 40 werden, oder irre ich mich da etwa?

BTW: Das Event für Weihnachten und Sylvester startet morgen wie es aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da brauch ich unbedingt diesen sehr seltenen Drop: http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?l...amp;feat=kegend hochscrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das ganze Event: http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?l...amp;feat=kegend


----------



## pirmin93 (17. Dezember 2008)

will mir jmd der noch reinschaut endlich mal sagen wie ich mich im ts registrier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und painschkes du musst mich noch sigmar machen
ok hab anscheinend keine einladung bekommen ._.
mein hs funzt jetzt übrigens wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja genau nachdem wir aufgehört haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_So , ne 6er Gruppe steht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben die erste Hochelfen PQ schon erledigt , und waren auch im TS zu gange - verstehen uns alle super , und ich hoffe das es mit kommenden Leuten genauso ist.

Unterstütz werden wir auch von Legend (ziemlich bekannt aufm Server) und von viel anderen.

Ich hoffe durch den angehängen Screen der 6er Gruppe sieht man das es wirklich ernst gemeint ist und wir auf Leute warten die mitmachen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Char´s werden bis Samstag ~17Uhr nichtmehr angefasst , wir warten bis der Rest der angemeldet ist dann auftaucht.. sind zZ. alle Level 2 / 3.


Screen : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf dem Screen zu sehen : 



painschkes = *Shivaria* = Runenpriesterin
Reo_MC : *Reo* = Feuerzauberer
Kaithin :* Arakon* = Schwertmeister
Thazdingo : *Mierred* = Hexenjäger
pirmin93 : *Osrelior *= Sigmarpriester
mazze3333 : *Reidon* = Machinist _


----------



## Serveratius (18. Dezember 2008)

och menno, dann hab ich ja schon was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, mein Weißer Löwe steht wie gesagt vorm Gildenregistrator, kann also so los gehen.

Bin schon ganz ungeduldig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , am Samstag gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben nur schnell den Ruf da voll gemacht und geschaut obs bei allen Problemlos läuft etc.. also nicht wirklich schlimm.

----


Umfrage : Wie soll unser Gildenname werden? Müssten wir bis Samstag wissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kaithin (18. Dezember 2008)

jo war funny bei der PQ hab noch mit Legend gequatscht der steht uns 100% mit rat und tat zur seite.
Wegen dem Gildennamen würd ich das erst am Samstag entscheiden lassen, ich bin leider erst um 18:30 zu hause schniff** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich hoffe es melden sich noch mehr leute für die Gilde und melden sich hier per PM oder im Spiel dann am Samstag.

MFG Kaithin


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Joa , passt.. können ja alle schonmal ins TS kommen so gegen 17Uhr und der Rest der später kann kommt dann dazu.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja , Legend ist schon lustig drauf , und vor allem auch Nett&Hilfsbereit._


----------



## pirmin93 (18. Dezember 2008)

aber auch n bischen misstrauisch oder besser gesagt sehr vorsichtig
aber ich will ja wie gesagt das gold eigentlich gar nicht sondern nur ne gruppe zum leveln 
hat auch gestern 10x mehr spaß gemacht als sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß pirmin93/osrelior


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , wollen wir glaub ich alle - wurde ja im TS auch gestern gesagt das wir das Gold nicht so wirklich brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Irthak (18. Dezember 2008)

wie wäre es mit


succurrere


ist Lateinisch und heißt "zu Hilfe eilen".


gruß vom Rat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Guter Einfall , danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kaithin (18. Dezember 2008)

NEED GOLD GOLD GOLD, wenn mal überlegst 2000 Gold in Euro hm.... ne doch zuwenig. Wir müssen mehr verlangen damit jeder von uns in die Ferien gehen kann!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MEFGÄ

KAITHIN


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Olololol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja , jeder kriegt sein Mount und gut ist.

Obwohl ich meins als Zwerg garnicht will >_<_


----------



## The Suffer (18. Dezember 2008)

So ich würde mic hauch melden bin ab samstag dann auch 100%-ig dabei mit em Runenprister (Kuroi- Schon erstellt)   (Reo hat auch von mir noch ne PM)
Freu mich schon auf Samstag


LG


----------



## pirmin93 (18. Dezember 2008)

lasst mich raten das mount der menschen is mal wieder irgendein schwules langweiliges pferdchen ._. so wie in wow-.-
achja suffer willkommen an bord


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Suffer ist hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grgur (18. Dezember 2008)

Irthak schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit
> 
> 
> succurrere
> ...




find ich gut

lg

ps: hab mir gestern meinen eisenbrecher mal angelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (18. Dezember 2008)

was für ein mount haben denn die menschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich find den namen auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Teamspeak hat jetzt nen Passwort - einfach anschreiben wenn ihr es haben wollt , bin zu faul euch alle zu suchen ^_^

Menschen haben nen Pferd._


----------



## Serveratius (18. Dezember 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> was für ein mount haben denn die menschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja die Menschen haben Pferde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Elfen auch, nur die Zwerge, die haben nen Helicopter rucksack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und zum Namen:

Der Vorschlag ist doch schon ziemlich gut.

Ich wär ja für was Offensichtiches like "Middenland Rerolled" oder " Middenland Reloaded"

MfG


----------



## pirmin93 (18. Dezember 2008)

ne wurde scon gestern viel dagegen gesagt
z.b. dass es jetzt zum "event" start ganz lustig ist aber dass du sicher nciht mit level 40 und so sone gilde haben willst
noch ne frage will mir jemand noch fix ne registrier einldaung schickan kann atm nur in eingangshalle._.
was kostet denn das mount und ab welchem level is das?


----------



## Serveratius (18. Dezember 2008)

Es ist ab lvl 20 und kostet 20g mein ich oder?


----------



## Thazdingo (18. Dezember 2008)

succurrere find ich garnet mal so schlecht .

Für Middenland Rerolled bin ich aber auchnet so , für Event ok . Aber danach <.<


Ich meine ab lvl 20 und 15g .


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Ich glaub dabei wirds bleiben._


----------



## Gookitz (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja wegen Gildennamen wird uns schon noch was einfallen ^^ 
Wir können ja nochmal drüber Diskutieren was jetzt genau, aber ich denke es steht fest, dass es kein "Reroll Order FTW" oder so wird obwohl ich das am Anfang lustig finden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. ich warte noch auf TS password 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Hast ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pirmin93 (18. Dezember 2008)

n kleiner push unsere rekrutierung versinkt ja im nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi painschkes!
Hab grad gesehn, das du mir per PM geschrieben hast.
Also ich bin auf jedenfall dabei! Und ja, bestimmt nen Tank, wenn sich keiner freiwillig dafür melden will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Hab auch schon bei WoW und AoC einen Tank gespielt, ich denk da ist die erfahrung auf der sicheren Seite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Hab grad  gesehn, das wir nen Eisenbrecher unr Schwertmeister haben. Würde eventuell auch ne andere Kalsse ausprobieren. (Kein Feuermagier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Werde mich ingame melden, wenn ich die richtige Klasse für Middenland für mich gefunden habe.

P.S
Könntet ihr die Ingamenamen Eurer Charackteren, auf die Liste schreiben? (Friendlist?)
Und wie wird sich die Gilde nennen? (Kann sein, das ichs überlesen habe)


----------



## pirmin93 (18. Dezember 2008)

hi thelani wir haben bisher einen schwertmeister und einen eisenbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr währt auch beim looten bevorzugt da wir die tanks erstmal ausstatten müssen um gut durch pq's orvr etc zu kommen
ich weiss nicht ob wir noch einen brauchen da kann ich nix sagen
&#8364;:
nein verdammt es gibt ja auch noch nen sonnenritter bei uns hm
sind schon 3 tanks .....


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Hey Thelani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Namen die ich bisjetzt weiss : 

painschkes : *Shivaria* = Runenpriesterin
Reo_MC : *Reo* = Feuerzauberer
Kaithin :* Arakon* = Schwertmeister
Thazdingo : *Mierred* = Hexenjäger
pirmin93 : *Osrelior *= Sigmarpriester
mazze3333 : *Reidon* = Machinist
Serveratius : *Limileth* = Weiße Löwin


andere kommen noch , TS IP / Passwort schick ich dir per PM , kannst ja mal vorbei schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gildenname wird warscheinlich :" Succurrere " sein. Ist lateinisch und heißt : zur Hilfe eilen (oder so ähnlich)._


----------



## Serveratius (18. Dezember 2008)

Meine Weiße Löwin heißt :

Limileth

Mfg


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2008)

_Ist hinzugefügt , der Rest dann am Samstag.



*Gildenname wird noch gesucht! *- schreibt mir eure Ideen per PM , nur ernstgemeinte Namen.. keine alâ : Keks oder Saft oder was weiss ich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gookitz (18. Dezember 2008)

Es regt mich immer noch auf das der Thread hierher verschoben wurde... wäre sinnvoller gewesen wenn das mehr Leute gesehen hätten, ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie in einem allg. öffentlichen Gildenforum gelesen ^^


----------



## Thelani (19. Dezember 2008)

Gookitz schrieb:


> Es regt mich immer noch auf das der Thread hierher verschoben wurde... wäre sinnvoller gewesen wenn das mehr Leute gesehen hätten, ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie in einem allg. öffentlichen Gildenforum gelesen ^^



Mach dir nen Link in deîne Signatur zu diesen Thema. 

*Rekrutierung Middenland für die Rettung der Ordnung.* (Oder so ähnlich)
Brenne Ketzer!

Vielleicht locken wir in anderen WAR-Themen Leute an. :-)


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2008)

_Gildennamensvorschläge:

- Chaosbrecher
- Adeptus Astares (Bekannt auch unter dem Beinamen: Engel des Todes)
- Adeptus Sororitas (Bekannt auch unter "Töchter des Imperators".)
- (Die) 13te Legion
- Legion of Steel
- Ultio sanguinis (Blutrache)
- Deussultio (Götterrache)
- Extraordinarii (Elitetruppen)
- Cohortis praetoria (Garde)
- Nortia (Schicksalgöttin)
- Aquila (Adler)
- Bellummalleus (Kriegshammer(Warhammer)
- Praesidium (Schutztruppen)

---- 

*Von Thelani , super Liste. Respekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

----

Hab mir paar Gedanken gemacht:
VorteX
Anarchy inc
War is everywhere

* von mazze*

----

Nukleus

*von Serveratius*

-----_


----------



## Metalkeks (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Ich hab das hier ma alles durchgelesen und wäre gerne dabei wenn ihr noch platz in euren Reihen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde es gut das so eine Aktion ins Leben gerufen wurde, um den Server zu retten.


Bin relativ oft Online und bin 19 j. alt

Ich würde dann eine Schattenkriegerin spielen. Name ist Lùna und ist momentan "schon" lvl 4  ^^

Mfg 

KeKs


----------



## mazze3333 (19. Dezember 2008)

Vorallem Mazzee..
Ich sollte auch mal Latein lernen, hören sich so toll an die lateinischen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2008)

_Name ist editiert und Metalkeks , du stehst auf Seite 1 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Metalkeks (19. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Name ist editiert und Metalkeks , du stehst auf Seite 1 dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Suppa =D 

Wegen Gildennamen finde ich persönlich  





> Adeptus Astares


 richtich goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja wie ist denn das jetzt genau, habe ich das richtig verstanden dass die Gilde am samstag um 17 Uhr gegründet wird oder lieg ich da falsch^^

Treffen wir uns dann auch i-wo? Hab das alles wieder teilweise vergessn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sind "soviele" Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg

KeKs


----------



## pirmin93 (19. Dezember 2008)

mein gildenvorschlag wäre
estrelis 
oder elith
seid ihr grade in war?


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2008)

_Ich nicht , und die anderen SOLLTEN´s auch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mazze3333 (19. Dezember 2008)

Jaa..Sonst haben die so en Vorsprung..Ich halt mich extra schon zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nachher mal oN, weil ich mein Interface bearbeiten werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (19. Dezember 2008)

ich meinte jetzt mit den registrations chars in altdorf painschkes^^ wollt wieder nackt äktschen und komische bäuche von hochelfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364; wir könnten noch glaub ich 3 leute beim gildenregistrator brauchen oder irr ich mach da jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also wärs gut wenn ihr noch n extra char macht und dan in altdorf parkt
greetz pirmin


----------



## mazze3333 (19. Dezember 2008)

I-wer steht schon davor mit genug Gold..Weiss nur ned merhr wers war


----------



## pirmin93 (19. Dezember 2008)

ich mein wir müssen doch noch 10 leute für die satzung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und sind grad 7 :/


----------



## Serveratius (19. Dezember 2008)

nein, 6 Leute sind genug, definitiv


----------



## pirmin93 (19. Dezember 2008)

ok wusste ich nich
servatius du spielst ja laut deiner sig sigmar
is derspäter spielbar im getümmel oder wird der umgehend umkippen?


----------



## Serveratius (19. Dezember 2008)

Also der hält schon was aus, und vor allem mit seinen Grp heal is der Derbe den der nachher bekommt,

war auf Helmgard eben mit T4, mit lvl 26 und konnte gut gegenhealen. Da war Alarm, die destros waren fast in Altdorf^^

MfG


----------



## mazze3333 (20. Dezember 2008)

Serveratius schrieb:


> Also der hält schon was aus, und vor allem mit seinen Grp heal is der Derbe den der nachher bekommt,
> 
> war auf Helmgard eben mit T4, mit lvl 26 und konnte gut gegenhealen. Da war Alarm, die destros waren fast in Altdorf^^
> 
> MfG



Hoffe doch, ihr habt sie in die Flucht geschlagen??


----------



## Serveratius (20. Dezember 2008)

naja^^

wäre der server nicht 3 mal gecrashed, dann wären wir jetzt Hauptstadtlos...

Das war schon krass, das waren min 5-8 Kriegstrupps von den Destros, das war hammer hart..


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

Serveratius schrieb:


> naja^^
> 
> wäre der server nicht 3 mal gecrashed, dann wären wir jetzt Hauptstadtlos...
> 
> Das war schon krass, das waren min 5-8 Kriegstrupps von den Destros, das *war hammer *hart..



Immer diese verstecken Wortspiele. Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pech gehabt destros, danke Mythic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (20. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Immer diese verstecken Wortspiele. Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt :O
Endlich haben die Crashes auch mal was gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thazdingo (20. Dezember 2008)

Endlich Samstag , freu mich schon auf 17:00 !!

Meine Gildennamen vorschläge :Equilibrium of Forces ,was ja soviel heisst wie Gleichgewicht der Kräfte oder Kräftegleichgewicht.

Naja das einzige was mir eingefallen ist finde aber andere genannte besser


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2008)

_So , Gildennamenvorschläge wären noch : 


Koronas

*von The_Suffer*

----_


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So , Gildennamenvorschläge wären noch :
> 
> 
> *Koronas*
> ...



Hmm gibt es nicht ein Bier das so heisst? Jedenfalls kommt es mir bekannt vor. Nur weiss ich nicht genau woher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serveratius (20. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Immer diese verstecken Wortspiele. Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oha, nun hat WAR schon mein Unterbewusstsein eingenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Hmm gibt es nicht ein Bier das so heisst? Jedenfalls kommt es mir bekannt vor. Nur weiss ich nicht genau woher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Keine Ahnung , ich trink nix :X

Joa , heute um ~17 Uhr gehts los *Trommelwirbel*_


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Dezember 2008)

ja wir müssen heut schon mal was besonderes machen 
ich wär immerwieder für irgendwelche lustigen aktionen die nichts mit leveln oder so zu tun haben einfach um den gildenzusammenhalt n bissel zu stärken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und heut kann ich endlich mal im ts mitreden weil mein bruder weg is hehe *freu*
for the empire


----------



## mazze3333 (20. Dezember 2008)

Corona heisst des bier oder?


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> Corona heisst des bier oder?



ahja...genau das kann es sein. Klingt ähnlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Dezember 2008)

1 stunde noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kommt ihr langsam ins ts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind schon zu 5. drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

öh wo seit ihr? Bin mit meinem lvl 9 Sonnenritter da. Aber nicht alle. Ausser:

Mierred
Reidon & Reo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (20. Dezember 2008)

So Gilde wurde soeben erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ an alle..
Name ist Anterion


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Dezember 2008)

gar nciht antorius
-.-
anterion


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

So war echt super für den ersten Abend zusammen. Viele PQ usw. SZ und Open RvR ;-)

Und dehn einen und anderen netten Screenshot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (21. Dezember 2008)

jo war super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muhaha als sigmar im sz nie sterben is cool 20% hp göttlicher atnsurm ---> voll 
20% moral ----> voll
macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer erster im heal doppelt soviel wie the suffer alias kuroi gell kuroi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2008)

_Wir waren gestern auch gut unterwegs mit der anderen kleinen Gruppe  , was sie dann noch nach ~22.00Uhr gemacht haben weiss ich nicht , Stromausfall 4tw -_-_


----------



## Thelani (21. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wir waren gestern auch gut unterwegs mit der anderen kleinen Gruppe  , was sie dann noch nach ~22.00Uhr gemacht haben weiss ich nicht , Stromausfall 4tw -_-_



Einige waren noch ein paar Runden sz und die anderen haben glaub ich die eine oder andere Quest und PQ gemacht.


----------



## mazze3333 (21. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann nur für meine Gruppe sprechen..Wir waren bestimmt 3-5 mal im Szenario und unserer Mitstreiter waren immer unter den Top Dmg Dealern angesiedelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe den Spitznamen Terrorist abbekommen ~~
Dann haben wir noch ein wenig gequestet und nur wollen wir mit Kapitel 4 anfangen..Schluss war gestern um caa. 1 Uhr bei uns..


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2008)

_Du warst ja mit bei mir in der Gruppe , oder mazze? Naja , komme nachher on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## The Suffer (21. Dezember 2008)

naja dafür bin ich der bessere Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  außerdem ist Siona afür fast nie verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es war einer der besten W.A.R. Abende die ich je hatte (auch wenn um 0:30 der Spaß getrübt wurde dadurch das ich Off mußte)


LG The Suffer/Kuroi


----------



## Cosipa (22. Dezember 2008)

So, ich habe es getan.
Meinen 39er Zauberer gelöscht und einen Feuerzauberer angefangen und es macht wieder richtig fun.
Das Fealing ist ein ganz anderes. Zum ersten male hatte ich einige 1 vs 1 Situationen, die sonst in 39lenzen nur 2 mal 
vorgekommen sind.
Endlich ist es so, wie ich es wir gewünscht habe.
Ich spreche euch Ingame mal heute an.

MfG
Cosipa


----------



## Thelani (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke das hier währe noch von interesse vielleicht für die Gilde:

Middenland Community


----------



## pirmin93 (22. Dezember 2008)

ja das wäre allerdings praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brendorin (23. Dezember 2008)

Servus,
ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob noch Interesse an Neuzugang herrscht?
Ich bin momentan nämlich auf der Suche nach einer lustigen, gut organisierten Truppe.
Also falls noch Intresse besteht, würd ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

Über die Klassenwahl hab ich mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht, habe alle 
schonmal angespielt und würde mich je nach Bedarf in der Gilde entscheiden.

MfG
Brendorin


----------



## mazze3333 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach neuen Membern, am meisten fehlen bei uns die Heiler, aber mit jeder anderen Klasse bist du auch bei uns willkommen..Du kannst ja mal bei uns auf den Server Middenland kommen und dann jemanden von uns anschreiben!

mfg mazze/reidon


----------



## Brendorin (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hab mir mal einen Testcharakter erstellt ( Silfred )
gemeldet habe ich mich bereits, nur würd mich interessieren welche Klasse
am meisten gebraucht und kaum vorhanden ist.
Bei Heiler gibts ja drei zur Wahl.
Freue mich wieder über Rückmeldung

Edit:
So habe mir einen Runenpriester erstellt und werde mich später am Tag nochmal melden.


----------



## Thelani (23. Dezember 2008)

Brendorin schrieb:


> So habe mir einen Runenpriester erstellt und werde mich später am Tag nochmal melden.



Na dann willkommen schon mal.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------

Hab mich hier an ein paar kleine Spielereien gewagt:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben glaube ich, ich kann gerade nicht ingame, zu wenige Eisenbrecher falls du Tank spielen willst, erzmagier falls du heiler spielen willst und bei den DD´s würde ich sagen bräuchten wir den ein oder anderen Feuermagier


----------



## pirmin93 (23. Dezember 2008)

jo tanks wären nice 
nichtmal im scenario gibts welche ._.


----------



## Kiyon (23. Dezember 2008)

also ich könnte über die ferien mit meinem twink einspringen is lvl17 eisenbrecher^^ bzw wollt den eh auf 40 machn könnt ich ja noch mit einsteigen wenn ihr wollt und nix dagegen habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnts ja anschreiben (xalkar)


----------



## Redak (26. Dezember 2008)

Würd gern mit meinem Erzmagier Tylan zu euch stoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts jemanden den ich ingame anwhispern kann?
Rang 9 btw


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2008)

_Ab Morgen , spätestens übermorgen bin ich auch wieder Online.

Einfach Ingame bei *Shivaria* (per Post falls ich nicht on bin) melden - oder ne PM hier bei Buffed mit euren Namen - dann nehm ich euch auf die Freundesliste und lade euch ein wenn ihr Online seid._


----------



## Gookitz (27. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ab Morgen , spätestens übermorgen bin ich auch wieder Online.
> 
> Einfach Ingame bei *Shivaria* (per Post falls ich nicht on bin) melden - oder ne PM hier bei Buffed mit euren Namen - dann nehm ich euch auf die Freundesliste und lade euch ein wenn ihr Online seid._



Unser höchster in der Gilde ist jetzt LVL 21 und das trotz moderatem Spielen über die Feiertage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unserer erster 40er wird vll garnicht so lange dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (27. Dezember 2008)

ich hab über die feiertage auch gar nciht gespielt
hab aber einen kossars helm von iwem geschenkt bekommen 
muhaha kontakte ftw 
jetzt bin ich unser bärli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein sigmar sucht noch n tank und n aoe auf rang 11 ungefähr ich hasse solo leveln aber ich bin etz auch der 3. niedrigste in der gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (28. Dezember 2008)

Habs bis heute erst auf lvl 18 geschafft. Dafür aber den Rufrang auch mittels Keepraids und Szenarios bis 18 hochgelevet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und trag nun entlich meine ersehnten Epischen Belohnungen. *freu* (+2 mal Tilger)

Ich denke am Sonntag sollte ich noch lvl 19 werden und evt 20 erreichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



pirmin93 schrieb:


> ich hab über die feiertage auch gar nciht gespielt
> hab aber einen kossars helm von iwem geschenkt bekommen
> muhaha kontakte ftw
> jetzt bin ich unser bärli
> ...



Ich würd dir sonst beim lvln helfen wenn du willst. Musst mich mal anschreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Thelani  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2008)

_So , ab heute bin ich auch wieder Online.. hinke nur ein wenig hinterher mit Level 7 °_°



/Edit : Leute die auch noch in meinem Levelbereich festhängen können sich ja hier mal Melden , oder Ingame - dann könnte man ne Gruppe zusammenstellen._


----------



## Redak (28. Dezember 2008)

Würd mich als DD mit meinem lvl 6 Hexenjäger noch melden^^
also wenna ne gruppe macht
tank will ich leider schon mit kumpel hochzocken sonst würd ich des auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
oder mein lvl 7 machinist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2008)

_/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Redak (31. Dezember 2008)

Ok hab mich umentschieden würd doch gern nen tank anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jemand interesse mitzumachen?


----------



## Redak (1. Januar 2009)

Sry für dp aber könnten ma die Leute aus Gilde ihre namen hier posten?
Würd gern ma auf friends adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Erzi heißt tylan


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2009)

_Anterion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Redak (2. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Anterion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den char gibts irgendwie garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brendorin (2. Januar 2009)

@Redak
Du musst nach der Gilde Anterion suchen, oder nach dem Charakter Shivaria


----------



## Thelani (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Januar 2009)

also ich bin draussen wie hoffentlich euch erzählt wurde ansonsten wisst  ihrs jetzt
liebe grüße 
pirmin 
das spiel macht mir einfach keinen spaß mehr iwie
vielleicht fang ich iwann wieder an aber jetzt erstmal wieder schule bald und dann acc auslauf-.-
wünsch euch noch viel spaß ingame komme vllt noch ab un zu ts zum quatschen


----------



## Draft-MM (7. Januar 2009)

Ich will als Zerstörungsmember mal Euren Einsatz loben )) Wir wollen doch auch nicht das die Ordis vor Frust den Server verlassen müssen weils keine faire Basis gibt. Man sieht sich und gutes Gelingen bei Eurem Vorhaben!

Es grüßt

Cadvan

Black Sphere / Middenland


----------

